# bear creek / key bridge stripers



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I had the opportunity to go out on the yak wednesday and Thursday . Both days started slowwww . Wednesday : Paddled about 1/2 mile 40 casts nada , one small one , trolling , then hit a school of small ones , casting . Then paddled about another mile stopping at various points to cast different lures : rattle traps , storm shads , minnow crank baits . Found a few more small ones and one 19" which was on the skinny side ( under nourished ) that I released so he could fatten up for the winter . Seen a couple old timers fishing 695 bridge channel , I tried other pilings , nada . I found more structure then WHAM , FISH ON , this was a nice fish , taking drag , I tried to get through the structure so I could fight the fish in open water but , he wrapped me around a piling and broke the line ( 8# with 20# leader ) . Went to other structure and caught 2 legal fish 20" and 22 " . I was able to keep them from wrapping around pilings . Thursday : Launched a little closer to secret spot . Paddled 1/4 mile to find only small fish at secret spot .Went to the piers at beth steel , not even a hit . Paddled across to rocks at the key bridge and decided to troll out to pilings . Drag starts singing ,I'm thinking snag when the angle of the line starts changing ( drag still singing ) . I get the yak turned around then start enjoying the ride . A few minutes later the beast allows herself to be seen , no net , I lip a 32" FAT PIG ( again 8# with 20# leader ) . So then I troll around the horn , up the other side , over to the pilings then back to the horn , ( one 17" and 5 throw backs ) and then to my secret spot . Three casts later drag starts singing again . This time the fish swims into open water , that's when I know game over ,that fish is mine !!! Looking at the fish I know it's going to be close ( only one fish can be over 28# ) .This fish measured 27 1/4 " . As I was paddling back to the ramp the wind started to pick up . GREAT DAY  Sorry no pics ,can't figure out how . Stuffed rockfish !!!! All keepers on 8# .


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Excellent report*

I use 8# test and enjoy the feel/contact when fighting a fish. Nice catches!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great story. Now I'm pumped to go this weekend. Congrats!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice one Mickey. I understand why you chose Key Bridge. The wind had definitely picked up and its generally better up that way. You can also do pretty well casting around Memorial Bridge.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Launch point*

What's a safe launch point for that area ?

Safe for me ? (i.e. no Fort Armistead incidents)
and
Safe for leaving my vehicle -

I'd like to try yakfishing the key bridge next season


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I launch from a couple spots on the north side of key Bridge . At the end of Dundalk Ave. there is a basketball court to the left and a pier . It's about 1/2 mile or so paddle to key bridge . Excaliber , if you ever get over there let me know .It's only a stones throw from me . Hey Sam give me a call .


----------



## Ninethourpm (Oct 4, 2009)

basketball court is a givaway that you probably dont want to leave your car there


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I've parked there a half dozen times with no problems . There are a few other spots that I would think twice about parking at . Of course don't leave valubles in vehicle and lock it !!!!!!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

The MTA police station on the north (Bethlehem Steel) side of the Key Bridge used to let fishermen park there and shore fish in the cove behind their building. However this info is at least 5 years old. Maybe give them a call. 

I had heard rumors that some folks were catching some decent rock fish there. So one time I went there to ask for permission (which they gave) and check it out. I never ended up fishing there, but there were places to get to the water within a 1-2 minute walk. There was also an old broken down pier to the left of their building that was safe enough to walk on but probably required a pier net. I don't remember seeing a boat launch but maybe there is a feasible spot to lauch your yaks from shore. 

This place is not the very high, small pier on the Innner Harbor side of the bridge that was closed after 9-11.


----------

